# Male Egyptian Moraslate from our pigeons



## Mohamad Fathy (Dec 12, 2010)

Male black Egyptian Moraslate from our pigeons


Kind Regards​


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

Wow! Looks like a Flamingo.....


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

Great Bird, what's wrong with the beak?
Can they eat easily? or feed their youngs or even when mating?


----------



## Mohamad Fathy (Dec 12, 2010)

this is kind of pigeon and live a normal


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

Mohamad Fathy said:


> this is kind of pigeon and live a normal


Dear Fathy
No hard feelings please.
You have beautiful collection, i have seen your posts and birds.I like german beauty very similar to this bird, wish to have it some day.


----------



## Mohamad Fathy (Dec 12, 2010)

obaid said:


> Dear Fathy
> No hard feelings please.
> You have beautiful collection, i have seen your posts and birds.I like german beauty very similar to this bird, wish to have it some day.


Thank you for your sweet comments


----------



## buttertup (Oct 16, 2011)

I am so facinated!


----------

